

Ask HN: Facebook Data Download broken? - ladino

Facebook has a function download all the data they have about you: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;405183566203254<p>Unfortunately this one is broken for months and Facebook doesn&#x27;t reply &#x2F; help.<p>Error Message:
We&#x27;re sorry. Something went wrong and we weren&#x27;t able to put together a copy of your Facebook data. Please start the process again by visiting your account settings and clicking &quot;Download a copy of your Facebook data.&quot;<p>Could you please upvote this privacy feature, to finally give Facebook Devs a hint?
======
sgrenfro
I'm a software engineer at FB working on a mix of privacy and security. Want
to forward me the info, and I'll look into it? srenfro@fb.com

